# Roland EGX 350



## jewels4schools (Jan 23, 2008)

I'm thinking about getting the EGX 350, but after talking to a few people I have some questions that maybe someone can answer. If I wanted to make a single crystal transfer of say a heart and I wanted the outline of the heart to be 5mm crystals and then I wanted to fill in the heart with 3mm crystals, is the machine capable of doing that? Thanks for your help.


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Well I am no expert with this machine and it would be a good guess having expierance with cnc machines which is what the 350 is,, that said I don't know if you can do this without re tooling, as I understand it the bit that is used will drill a hole with a flat botom for the stones to fall correct into the holes, and then there is the issue of working with 2 different size stones, Charles here on the forum has one,, he would be the best to ask.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

jewel...nope...you can not do multiple size stones with this machine...further...it is very difficult to do a 'fill'...say of a heart...and have it look okay...even with manual placing and movement...all in all I am not I like my machine...I have done some designs and as long you are doing outlines, you are fine..contact me off line if you want more info.. but then as I read your post...I suspect we have talked!! how did your contact with Roland come out?


----------



## RolandASDRick (May 13, 2008)

Actually yes yo can do a outline and a fill in 2 different sizes very easily using the Roland R-WearStudio software with the EGX-350. As for tooling, all you need is one, the 0.060" (1.524mm) parallel cutter. This cutter can cut sizes from SS5 up to SS40 (although I would use a larger diameter tool for the SS20 on up). In R-WearStudio you create the heart, Make an offset to the outside, do an online path to the outside line and peform a fill on the inside. Very easy and fully automated in R-WearStudio.


----------



## Don-ColDesi (Oct 18, 2006)

For more complex designs (multi-color/size) an automated rhinestone setter will greatly reduce labor costs. A low end 2 color/size setter can set about 150 stones per minute in a size up to 10" x 12". The idea of rhinestone systems is to reduce labor costs and insure repeatability, many of the lower end solutions do handle the repeatability but lack somewhat on the labor savings side. 
When determining which solution to purchase look at real time production rates and then determine the actual labor savings per week/month - whatever time period, and you will get a better idea of the real ROI for the equipment.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

what RolandRick says is right on...I had an earlier post here...in May 2008..a year ago...and did not have the newer program Roland's R-Wear and it is leaps and bounds about what was first out. I have attended training at Roland and got a good start on using the EGX350 for not only rhinestones but for engraving as well. For those interested...check out the 350 at trade shows or at your local dealer if there is one nearby. I am told that Roland may be having some training on the east coast later..check it out with them

The 350 is an excellent tool for those who want to do rhinestone motifs and templates without breaking the bank


----------

